# Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde



## Stühmper (4. November 2009)

Hallo Leute ,

leider macht auch die Ms Nickelswalde Morgen Ihre letzte #d

Ausfahrt , ebenfalls wegen der EU - Richtlinien !

Viele unserer Boardies haben auf dem Schiff schöne Stunden

und Tage verbracht.....nun ist auch dies Geschichte .

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle der Reederei Thomas Naatz mit

dem Nachfolger *Ms Jule *alles gute für die Zukunft wünschen 

und viel Erfolg und gute Fänge .

Thomas ,, Stühmper '' Stühm


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

Hallo Thomas,#h

es ist wirklich zum :v.
Ich überlege z.Z. allen Ernstes, mein Pilkgeschirr komplett
zu verkaufen.
Bei den fast täglichen Meldungen macht es wirklich keinen
Spass mehr.Ich habe jedenfalls z.Z. keine Lust mehr,für die
nächsten Monate auch nur noch einen Gedanken für die
Planung einer neuen Tour zu investieren.
Die Brüsseler Sesselfurzer haben mich jedenfalls geschafft.:c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Macker (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

Tja Jürgen damit hilfst du den Überlebenden Kuttern Natürlich richtig. Wenn die Fahrgastzahlen Stimmen lohnt sich eine Investition ins Schiff aber von euren Beleidsbekundungen kann kein Schiff Überleben. Oder glaubst du die Karoline hätte den Betrieb bei voller auslastung Eingestellt?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*



Macker schrieb:


> Tja Jürgen damit hilfst du den Überlebenden Kuttern Natürlich richtig. Wenn die Fahrgastzahlen Stimmen lohnt sich eine Investition ins Schiff aber von euren Beleidsbekundungen kann kein Schiff Überleben. Oder glaubst du die Karoline hätte den Betrieb bei voller auslastung Eingestellt?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

Hallo Jörg,#h

ich verstehe dich jetzt nicht so ganz.Ich kann mich wirklich nicht entsinnen eine Beileidsbekundung, ausser an meine 
eigene Adresse, abgegeben zu haben.Ich kenne natürlich auch das Betriebswirtschaftliche Ergebniss der Karoline nicht.Und die Frage nach der
Auslastung kann ich natürlich nicht beantworten,stimmt evtl. das Angebot nicht?
Aber in diesem Thread handelte es sich doch auch um die
Nickelswalde,wenn ich richtig gelesen habe?Weshalb kommt jetzt die Karoline
ins Spiel (persönliche Interessen)?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

Moin,
man sollte aber auch überlegen,warum weniger Leute mitfahren in den letzten Jahren.Es gibt weniger Dorsch, und der Fahrpreis wurde immer teurer.Auch gefiel manchen der rauhe Umgangston (mir war der egal) auf den Kuttern nicht.

Und mal ehrlich, wenn es "Eurer" Firma schlecht geht und Ihr darauf entlassen wird, glaubt Ihr im ernst, das irgendein Kapitän mit Euch Mitleid hat?
Klar sind die EU-Richtlinien blödsinn, aber man sollte nicht nur denen die Schuld geben !



Ist nur meine Meinung-also nix für ungut.



Stefan


----------



## Macker (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

Nein Persönliche Intressen habe Ich nicht ich war nur 1 mal auf der Karoline war nicht mein Schiff. Meine Kritik ging dahin das immer nur gesagt wird Ich fahre nicht weil kein Dorsch da ist.
Ich fahre nicht weil der Dorsch Laichzeit hat ( auch nicht mit Schiffen die keine LD touren machen). Es werden immer mehr Gründe ins Feld geführt nicht zum Hochseeangeln zu fahren. Du sagst jetzt wegen diesem Eu Schwachsinn(Stimme ich zu) hast du keine Lust die nächsten Monate was zu Planen( Stimme Ich NICHT zu).Das ich auf die Karoline gekommen bin kommt daher bei der Letzten Eu regelung betraf es die Karoline und die Sirius, 
wobei der besitzer der Karoline viel Geld in die Hand genommen hat um diese Auflagen zuerfüllen.Bei der Sirius war der Gesammtzustand so das diese Investition nicht mehr Lohnte weil ein Ende eh in Sicht war. Jetzt Scheitert ein Technisch gutes Schiff an Scheiben.Wenn die Wirtschaftliche Situation auf den Schiffen anders wäre würde es sicher Sinn machen die durch Bullaugen zu ersetzen. Wenn sich jetzt alle Entschliessen aus Irgend welchen Gründen nicht mehr zu fahren, werden weitere Kutter den weg in die Isolvenz antreten. Ich kenne auch Schiffe auf den es jetzt schon heißt son Winter wie letztes Jahr denn darf hier aber nichts kaputt gehen. Diese Schiffe werden nicht Überleben weil wir nicht zum Angeln fahren.
Ich hoffe du Siehst jetzt das ich nicht dich Persönlich gemeint habe sondern viele Leute die hier nur schreiben, Ich könnte kotzen wegen irgendwas oder mann müßte Demonstrieren.Aber auf die Idee zu helfen diese Betriebe wieder in Schwarze Zahlen zu bringen kommt keiner. Es wird nur gesagt an was das Liegt aber nicht hinterfragt was jeder von uns daran ändern könnte.
Da hier Politische Statements nicht gestattet sind sage Ich auch nichts zur Wahlbeteidigung bei den Letzten Wahlen besonders nicht zur Europawahl. Natürlich Stimmt es das dieser Beitrag etwas Off Topic ist.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## leuchtboje (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

mal von den bisher genannten Kuttern abgesehen, frage ich mich bei einigen, warum die es bisher überhaupt geschafft haben, noch wirtschaftlich zu überleben...
service ist die eine seite, da könnten wir wieder auf den smut der südwind eingehen, der auch schon so manchen vobn mir mit zum hochseeangeln geschleppten für immer von der angelei 'geheilt' hat,
wenn man aber auch mal nach Heiligenhafen schaut, fahren die viele Kutter gerademal 2 oder 3 mal die woche raus... wieviele da jeden tag im hafen stehen...
dass hat natürlich die gründe in der auslastung, aber es gibt auch andere, bei denen man ganz genau weis, dass sie täglich fahren... beispiel: die einigkeit... da brauche ich nicht erst vorher anrufen und fragen 'fahrt ihr denn morgen auch', um dann die auskunft zu bekommen, 'wenn genug angler da sind vieleicht'...
warum soll ich z.B. eine tour auf der ostpreußen planen, wenn diese 4 bis 5 tage pro woche im hafen bleibt... wegen uns 4 - 6 mann fährt er dann natürlich auch nich...
die einigkeit ist meistens voll, natürlich auch aufgrund guter fangergebnisse... als betriebswirt bin ich aber der meinung, dass diesen stand jeder der betreiber hätte erreichen können bzw. noch erreichen könnte...


----------



## leuchtboje (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

zusammengefasst:
mit einigen z.B. der Karo kann man wirklich mitleid haben, da das ergebnis in meinen augen vollkommen ohne selbstverschulden entstanden ist, bei einigen anderen habe ich aber ganz ehrlich keinerlei mitgefühl...
sorry...


----------



## shorty 38 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

Leuchtboje, Dein Posting ist Klasse und liegt genau auf meiner Wellenlänge. Gruß Shorty


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Leuchtboje, Dein Posting ist Klasse und liegt genau auf meiner Wellenlänge. Gruß Shorty


 


Kann auch ich nur unterschreiben.#6


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Stühmper (5. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

#cÄhm.....

es gibt Angelkutter wo es eben noch so vom Gefühl her ist...

Schön das *Du *wieder bei uns bist #6 , und dieses Gefühl war auf dem Heimweg noch immer da , und man plante im
Kopf schon die nächste Ausfahrt....

Und nun haben wir Kutterangler zwei Schiffe weniger....#q

Es gibt aber auch andere wo selbst ich *nicht *mitfahre , und
dies auch nicht in naher Zukunft machen werde . 
Es ist mir egal wenn hier und da etwas Farbe fehlt , aber
ein WC ohne Toilettendeckel-wo Mann und Frau AA machen
sollen....sowas ist echt krank !

Mir hat mal nen' Käptn erzählt wiiiiiieee oft Er schon einen
neuen Deckel angebaut hat......naja...#c

Aber es gibt noch einige gute Schiffe....noch....

Stühmper


----------



## bacalo (5. November 2009)

*AW: Tschüss Ms Nickelswalde*

@=Stühmper;

es gibt Angelkutter wo es eben noch so vom Gefühl her ist...

Schön das *Du *wieder bei uns bist #6 , und dieses Gefühl war auf dem Heimweg noch immer da , und man plante im
Kopf schon die nächste Ausfahrt....

*Unterschreibe ich#6*


Aber es gibt noch einige gute Schiffe....noch....
.
.
.
und auf diesen wenigen Schiffen wird es am Wochenende wohl eng werden, betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen - Top.
Aber Erholungsfaktor ??
Also auf die Werktage ausweichen.

Gruß
bacalo


----------

